# Schools in Bridgwater Area



## gooner (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi
Im moving to New Jersey to work in Bridgewater this summer - I have two boys aged 6 and 8 and need to find a suitable school for them. We are currently working in Asia and they children go to an international school - I cant afford to send them to a private school in the US but am worried as Ive heard very mixed reports about the schools in the US. Does anyone have any advice on schools to recommend within commuting distance of Bridgwater. I plan to identify the school they will go to first and from that find a rental property in that area.

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Oddly enough, one of the best sources for information about the schools and school rankings is a local real estate agent (i.e. estate agent), particularly one from one of the larger national chains of agencies - like Century 21, Better Homes and Gardens, Coldwell Banker, etc. This information affects home values, so it's important information for those trying to sell homes.

It's also the case that real estate agencies handle rental properties (and normally don't charge a fee to the renter - though in the NYC area this is different, check for a "no fee" agency). Talk to a few different real estate agencies, or check their websites - they often make the comparative school information available online.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I have done a search myself in that area (but our relocation is on hold at the moment).
Bridgewater = in the Somerset County.

This is some random information:

* Compare Schools: Great Schools GreatSchools.net 
* New Jersey Department of Education: New Jersey Department of Education
* US Department of Education Parents - ED.gov 

* Public School Review Public School Review - Profiles of USA Public Schools 
You can: search schools by zipcode, school agency rankings by graduation / Town or county rankings
http://www.publicschoolreview.com/agency_stats.php

* Try Apartments, houses for rent, find an apartment, search rental properties - Move.com for information about individual school districts. 

Maybe you would like to find out about graduation rates (high school) too, so you would know more about the specific district you want to choose: EPE Research Center - Graduation Rates Map
* 1,000 Best High Schools in America (Newsweek) 
The 1,200 Top U.S. Schools - Newsweek America's Best High Schools - MSNBC.com


A ranking of the best schools per district (NJ Monthly magazine), in Somerset(= Bridgewater area):
4 Montgomery 
11 Ridge (Bernards Twp) 
38 Watchung Hills Regional 
50 Bernards (Bernardsville) 
74 Somerville 
83 Bridgewater-Raritan 
100 Hillsborough 
163 Franklin Twp 
189 North Plainfield 
216 Manville 
259 Bound Brook 



Some other links that might be useful:
NJ.com: School report card
Somerset County, NJ Housing & School Statistics
Best Schools in New Jersey - Best Towns in NJ - New Jersey Monthly - The Best of NJ (njmonthly.com)


----------



## gooner (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks so much for this information. Does anyone have specific recommendations in commuting distance to Bridgewaterfor schools they would recommend for a 6 and 8 year old. Also if I was to sent them to a private school how difficult is it to get them in for a Sept start this year? The websites Ive checked out seem to indicate that competition is fierce - what are the fees like - a quick check sees them ranging from $14000 to $25000 per yeare? I really dont know whether the quality of education in the private system will be worth the additional expense but my friends (some of them teachers) are telling me stories of poor schools in New Jersey and this is now putting me off taking a position out there. Also by the time I get to choose a school they will all be closed for the summer so I am going to have to decide without seeing the children in a teaching environment. One of my children has needed some additional reading support and has made dramatic improvements in his current school so selection of the right school for him is now critical to my decision on whether to move to the US. Whats making it harder for me is that they are currently in an excellent international school in the country we live in.

Anyone who can share their experiences with me on this one and how it worked out for you?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

There are indeed very poor schools in New Jersey, but it all depends on where exactly in NJ you can afford to life.
If you go to a good school district, as mentioned in my previous post, I would not worry to much. Save the monney for the private school, and use it to buy/rent you a house in a good school district.
Certainly you need to ask the school some information about what they would to for your kid that needs some extra.

At first, when they mentioned relocation to nj to us, I was certain that only a private school would be good enough for our son. He's a 13 year old 9th grader in a renownd Jesuit school in Belgium. But after I did some research and had contact with other Belgians who lived/had lived in the neighborhood, I now am convinced that we don't need a private school. But that we pay some extra for the good school district.
I can not help you with recommandations about an elementary school, because I only took a look at middle and high schools.

(and sorry about my English, I'm not used to speak or write it, not yet)


----------



## emohit (Apr 15, 2008)

I work in the bridgewater area and live in Montgomery township (arguably the best school system in NJ).

Montgomery - Bridgewater is a good commute (takes about 30 minutes to Bridgewater). My 7 year old goes to school there and I can tell you from first hand experience that the school here is amazing.

All the best.


----------



## gooner (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for that information - would you mind telling me the name of the school he attends?

Siobhan


----------



## emohit (Apr 15, 2008)

In Montgomery, your children could go to Orchard Hill Elementary School or Village Elementary School depending on the age.

The website for the school system is Montgomery Township Schools

All the best.


----------

